# Vieja heterospilus spawn



## Ricq (May 4, 2006)

Just wanted to come out of lurking to show off my babies. 

These are Vieja heterospilus that I got from Jeff Rapps about two years ago when they were 1". They laid eggs for the first time last night. They're one of my favorite CA species, mellow but still quite colorful.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, just beautiful!!! :drooling:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

wow nice fish! Thanks for coming out of lurking.. man those are awesome looking fish you've got there.. I'd love some of those fry!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Very nice Vieja! Haven't seen these before.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Awesome :thumb:

Post pics of the little guys when they hatch


----------



## Ricq (May 4, 2006)

Came home from work today and all the eggs were gone. Either there's a Raphael catfish still hiding in there under some driftwood or the first-time parents freaked out and ate their eggs. At least now I know I have a male/female pair and can try again in the future.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow. Stunning fish!

Thanks for sharing pics!

-Ryan


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

So did they darken up like that for the spawn or do they usually have that black base color?


----------



## Ricq (May 4, 2006)

klumsyninja said:


> So did they darken up like that for the spawn or do they usually have that black base color?


They're pretty much like that all the time. I'd say their colors do intensify during breeding but don't fundamentally change. See this pic at Rapp's site: http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/hetero.jpg


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd love to get my hands on a couple of those here in Toronto.. I'll keep my eyes peeled. 
Thanks for posting pics and responding.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, very impressive-looking pair!
Better luck with the next spawn... :thumb: 
BV


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice. How big do they get?

...Bill


----------



## SimonHo (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice~


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Very nice fish!!! :drooling: Never seen those kinds of vieja before, thanks for posting the pics!! :thumb:


----------



## crazyclowntang (Jun 25, 2009)

Those are such nice fish. Mine died suddenly one day


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW  :drooling: Those fish are spectacular! =D> Absolutely gorgeous!


----------

